# Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?



## SurrealReptiles (Jun 27, 2006)

Look at these idiots :evil: 
Cobra vs Mongoose&nbsp;[email protected]@[email protected]@http://embed.break.com/[email protected]@[email protected]@MTA0NTAy


----------



## Rennie (Jun 27, 2006)

How can it say no animals were harmed during this video when the mongoose latches onto the cobra and is hanging off it, it had to be harmed to some extent :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## NSavage (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't think i'm allowed to say what i'm thinking on this site so i'll just say this: IDIOTS!


----------



## Hickson (Jun 27, 2006)

I've said it before - different cultures have different values. I don't particularly like it either, but I did find it educational, especially the way the mongoose used it's tail to distract the cobra or stop it from striking.



Hix


----------



## Possum (Jun 27, 2006)

It is funny at the end of the clip the guy is saying, "oh OK stop there, stop there" when the mongoose has fastened onto the cobra, it is not like WWF when he is just faking a fight :lol: 

Go Mongoose!


----------



## the_brad (Jun 27, 2006)

They should put people like that up against a big salty in a big glass tank and see how they defend them selfs!!! Now that would be educational :twisted:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 27, 2006)

Would like to see how the mongoose would go against a snake that has the capabilities of striking in any direction as opposed to a cobra that can only strike downwards.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 27, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Would like to see how the mongoose would go against a snake that has the capabilities of striking in any direction as opposed to a cobra that can only strike downwards.



that could be interesting


----------



## Lurk (Jun 27, 2006)

The problem is in some forein countrys the $ is more respected than there native fauna.Us as foriners that visit these countrys pay money to see these animals in a display such as this,get our photos with them and therefor allowing this cruelty to take place.Us as foriners pay money for these animals to be taken from the wild and treated like this,and even put in our own greedy collection.
If we go to such countrys and say no to seeing such things and being displayed with these animals than it may slow down,but unfortunatly some ppl are not educated enough.
No they should not have any of these animals but they do not have strong laws there to stop this from happening.
Rennie thats right how can they say that these animals were not hurt ..... :x what bulls**t


----------



## snakegal (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

Who needs education like that!? Education should not be at the expense of living creatures. This is sick entertainment-pure and simple. How can you even try to pass this off as educational Hix? 




Hix said:


> I've said it before - different cultures have different values. I don't particularly like it either, but I did find it educational, especially the way the mongoose used it's tail to distract the cobra or stop it from striking.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix


----------



## Lurk (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

I was going to say the same thing but did not want confrontation.
I my self did not see education or amusment I just felt incredibly ill
The other thing is Hix is that you said quote-different cutures have different values.I dont think culture comes into it.
But you are intitiled to your opinion and I think it should be left at that.


----------



## alby (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

im not even going to say anything that movie disturbs me.... and hows there form they threw the cobra neally on top of the mongoose thats why he got him........


----------



## SurrealReptiles (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

I saw another movie last night but i won't post it as it is VERY cruel


----------



## Lurk (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

I think this post should be droped all together


----------



## SurrealReptiles (Jun 27, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

Why is that?
Pretending it dosen't exist isn't going to help!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 27, 2006)

Lurk said:


> The problem is in some forein countrys the $ is more respected than there native fauna.



Is any country in the world not like that? Off the top of my head, I can't think of one.


----------



## SurrealReptiles (Jun 27, 2006)

I know its not nice to see idiots doing idiotic things to animals but it may just show someone who has done the same in the past wake up to themselves.


----------



## Lurk (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snake*



leptir said:


> Why is that?
> Pretending it dosen't exist isn't going to help!



Sorry for returning the reply so late but I said that not to ignore it and pretened.The reason is because I assume it was a tourist that went to that country and filmed that show then decided to put it on a web site for others to see and that is just not something I would like to see,but I am aware it is happening as you may have noticed in my previous posts.

Cheers Lurk


----------



## Lurk (Jun 27, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Lurk said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is in some forein countrys the $ is more respected than there native fauna.
> ...



I did not mean that in a harsh way at all and I am aware that all countrys have to take responsibility for the damage they do.
I was pointing out that in alot of countrys the ppl need money and this is one of the ways they make it by exploting some animals.Such as the Sun bear,Urangotang and did you know that Limas have a familly of up to 7 and pochers have to kill the whole group to get to the baby,thats if it lives after falling out of the tree.
I am saying that in some places it is harsher thats all and it is unfortunate that there is nothing we can do.

Lurk


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 27, 2006)

reminds me of this show i saw on animal planet. some place in japan put a defanged viper of some sort(they ripped out its fangs before the fight) in with a mongoose for show. 

just disturbing, how can i respect some one who has no respect for something like a snake or a mongoose?

andrew


----------



## Hickson (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*



snakegal said:


> Who needs education like that!? Education should not be at the expense of living creatures. This is sick entertainment-pure and simple. How can you even try to pass this off as educational Hix?





Lurk said:


> I my self did not see education or amusment



I'm afraid you misunderstood me - I am not condoning this, nor am I passing it off as education. I merely tried to explain why they do this sort of thing i.e. different cultures. What I said was, while watching it, I *found* some educational value in it - educational to me, not necessarily anyone else. 

This is *not* a justification for it. But I would be a mug if I didn't take the opportunity to learn from it.



Hix


----------



## Jarvis78 (Jun 28, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

I couldn't get the video to work but the girl of the day part on that site was pretty good.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

i dont care what people think if its educational or not, it is friken wrong.
im very pd off, i can understand watching it in the wild, but forcing them to fight in a tank is stupid
at least in the wild one could run away


----------



## benji (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

Be very interesting to see how the mongoose would've have pulled up if the keeper did not intervene... 

As for education... That was far from educational. The mongoose was making all attempts to defend itself. They may hunt snakes in the wild, bit had that glass cage not been there, that mongoose would've been straight out of there in an instant...
This is a sick asian countrys form of amusing foreigners... Its common place all through indonesia and its surrounding islands. I don't see how people can find that amusing. Its cruel both for the mongoose and the cobra...

Having said that, a cobra would make a very interesting and aesthetically pleasing specimen to own in your own home... (if you have the balls).


----------



## benji (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

Be very interesting to see how the mongoose would've have pulled up if the keeper did not intervene... 

As for education... That was far from educational. The mongoose was making all attempts to defend itself. They may hunt snakes in the wild, bit had that glass cage not been there, that mongoose would've been straight out of there in an instant...
This is a sick asian countrys form of amusing foreigners... Its common place all through indonesia and its surrounding islands. I don't see how people can find that amusing. Its cruel both for the mongoose and the cobra...

Having said that, a cobra would make a very interesting and aesthetically pleasing specimen to own in your own home... (if you have the balls).


----------



## Lizard (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

Cool vid


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*



Lizard said:


> Cool vid


no way man, its not a cool vid
i like to call it animal cruelty, not to sound mean but how old are you?? if you think that it is cool maybe you would like to see what ever herps you got to fight and see what you feel then?


----------



## zard (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

Is all i see is two animals whos preferance would be to get away from each other but because of the conditions are forced to face off.. Very poor form on behalf of those putting on the show because the scenario is as un natural as they come.

*Please note this demonstration was to show how a Mongoose can defend itself against a Cobra *
I am unsure why this was nescary 

*and no animals were injured during this video*.
are we to assume the cobra had its venom glands/teeth removed as seems to be the custom with these snakes?


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

I must agree with the majority on this one, I can't see any educational value and how can they say no animals were hurt when the mongoose is clearly trying to kill the cobra at the end? As JandC said "Would like to see how the mongoose would go against a snake that has the capabilities of striking in any direction as opposed to a cobra that can only strike downwards". Replace the Monocled with a cranky Coastal or Inland Taipain (not that I'm saying you should) but I'm sure the outcome would be slightly different.


----------



## Luke_G (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

Complete idiots....


----------



## Davo66 (Jul 17, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

It was interesting to see the defensive movements and attack faints by the mongoose designed to confuse the cobra, but the whole display is typical of the cruelty for money attitude common to asia. I was in Thailand years and years ago and witnessed the common practice of doping animals so westerners can have their photos taken, eg Pythons, monkeys. It is not what our culture is about but it is usually the western tourist who continue to support these shows with tourist money, makes some of us as bad as the locals who run the show.


Davo


----------



## RaggaMuffin (Jul 17, 2006)

*cool vid*

its human nature to excited by that kinda thing why else would people do that. i once had a ferret and he managed to get into my rat colony and killed them all, amazing animals reptiles are kinda dumb compared with them. you will never be able to stop this kinda thing as much as you bitch about and advertise it. look at dog fights and all that people can't get enough of it.


----------



## Firesnake (Jul 29, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

there is a very interesting video on youtube.com i found simply called pet snake. on the one hand, the snake is obviously owned by complete morons. but it is very interesting watching the way the (i think it is) reticulated python interacts with, then takes down a goat. i also found some interesting ones of anacondas on there too. i won't post the link in case anyone thinks it is mean to the goat. i don't condone cruelty to animals of any kind but i didn't mind watching that as it is the snake's dinner.


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 29, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

has anyone read the comments section yet....


----------



## Dave82 (Jul 29, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

NO!


----------



## AdamR (Jul 29, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

Its all well and good to say that the dollar is more important than the fauna. Anyone in Australia who thinks they are different are kidding themselves. How much of our forests have been cleared and are still being cleared. Just because we dont have a video of a snake dying due to habitat loss doesnt mean it isnt happening. How about the emissions laws.... Hmm we are model citizens. Lets give ourselves a pat on the back.

Adam


----------



## Xenogenesis (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

This clip is pretty old, the link you've shown is not the full version, by the end of it the snake is a limp mess on the ground with the mongouse gnawing on it, you're very right, it's very cruel, but so is declawing a bear and haveing dogs rip it apart, unfortunatly we have no control of the going-ons in other counrties.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Jul 30, 2006)

Firesnake said:


> there is a very interesting video on youtube.com i found simply called pet snake. on the one hand, the snake is obviously owned by complete morons. but it is very interesting watching the way the (i think it is) reticulated python interacts with, then takes down a goat. i also found some interesting ones of anacondas on there too. i won't post the link in case anyone thinks it is mean to the goat. i don't condone cruelty to animals of any kind but i didn't mind watching that as it is the snake's dinner.



Pm link? I've seen a scrub python tear through 3 of our geese.


----------



## Velten (Jul 30, 2006)

can you pm me the link of the video you wouldnt post up please


----------



## brentf (Jul 30, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

This imagine this exhibition was for entertainment and profiteering purposes only, I doubt the organisers of this event were thinking about the possibility of educational content at the time! Now – what I would have liked to see; is the human who dropped the Cobra in with the Mongoose, in with the Mongoose in place of the Cobra. That would be entertainment (just kidding – I hear human flesh is really bad for mongoose’s)


----------



## Firesnake (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

oh.....if you search in youtube for a video called pet snake you will find it, it is the only one there. like i said the people who own it are morons and in one way the goat being near the reticualted is cruel, but a snake that big easily makes a meal of it. you don't see all of it. it isn't gruesome like nature shows where you see a lion kill a gazelle etc. sorry for the delay i have been busy!!

cruelty to animals is disgusting, i don't care if it is a cat/snake/horse/bear/bunyip whatever! i donate to a wildlife trust here to try to help fauna be preserved in Britain. recently a young man was taken to court here (in Birmingham) after he filmed himself repeatedly throwing a cat off a 3 storey balconey. the poor animal later died. if it were up to me he would be dead meat. :twisted:


----------



## cris (Aug 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*



> cruelty to animals is disgusting, i don't care if it is a cat/snake/horse/bear/bunyip whatever!


Mate i torture every bunyip i find most of them talk pretty quick but others never talk, so i send them off to the CIA so they can read their brains :lol: 

One thing i think ppl should understand is that some ppl live in such bad conditions that they dont have time to consider animal rights before their own survival, these ppl arnt as bad as others who mistreat animals because of their 'culture' including activites such as bull fighting in spain and cutting the feet off bears and draining their bile for the chinese medicine market. But then again i should accept all cultures as equal even if they want to torture animals and kill ppl who arnt like them :?


----------



## Bendarwin (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

Animal cruelty sickens me to death , I hate it! I have travelled OS quite a bit and the barbaric way that other countries / religions / cultures treat animals varies from worship to torture. Is it any surprise that the same countries / religions / cultures treat human life the same? No! Show me a Video of the cobra biting the handler and then the mongoose ripping him apart.......... Thats quality viewing.


----------



## cris (Aug 11, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

Has anyone ever been to a piggery in australia? If they treated a stupider animal like a dog or cat in those conditions it would be the treated like it was the end of the world by some ppl. I cant remember my point, i think its something like we too still have a fare way to go or something.


----------



## slim6y (Aug 21, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

I didn't watch the video because it sickens me - but tell me something (ooooh im gonna get confronted here) is it any different to putting a live mouse in your python tank to be eaten (I know many of you don't do this, but if you did, it's the same thing right???).

One thing i can't stand is cruelty to any animal. And putting two aggrssive enemies in a small enclosure is nothing but cruelty. It plays on fate and is just plain wrong... 

But even if we're not putting live mice into our pythons mouth, we are putting dead ones in.. They may have been euthanised in a non-sadistic manner, but they were still killed for our pleasure to own a snake... 

I can see that my argument has many levels too... And personally I understand all the values going on here... but it is up to us to hold responsibility to stop cruelty to animals on all levels... hehe... make your pythons vegeterians!!! 

Ok, sorry.... humour not accepted...

Well... I eat meat... and don't seem to think much for the cow, the lamb, the kangaroo or the crocodile that gave up it's life for my meal... But I am sure a mongoose does not eat a cobra....

Right, rant finished... never going to go to a place that does horrible things to animals (with knowledge of it going on) and will continue to support WWF to prevent it going on ever anywhere!

Love all animals!


----------



## Mase (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*

wonder what will happen when we put those idiots in the tank with the cobra ...


----------



## rumfreak (Aug 23, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Should these people be allowed to keep snakes?*



> Would like to see how the mongoose would go against a snake that has the capabilities of striking in any direction as opposed to a cobra that can only strike downwards.


???? what is this about striking i have never herd this but i am still green


----------

